# Sausage Corn Bread Bake



## IcyMist (Jul 18, 2005)

Now this is my type of recipe.  Am going to have to try it out on the family.  Yummy looking.  

*SAUSAGE CORN BREAD BAKE* 

1 lb. Bob Evan's sage flavored sausage
1 large onion, chopped
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 1/2 c. Gladiola brand self rising buttermilk corn meal
1 can (17 oz.) cream style corn
3/4 c. milk
1/4 c. oil
8 oz. shredded sharp cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 425°. Grease a (10 inch) oven-proof skillet or (2 quart) baking dish. In a medium skillet brown sausage and onion and drain. In a separate bowl combine eggs, corn meal, cream corn, milk and oil. Pour half of the mixture in the greased dish. Sprinkle sausage mixture over the first layer. Sprinkle cheese over the top. Pour remaining corn mixture over all and bake, uncovered, 30-45 minutes.
(serves 6-8)


----------

